# Is Tacloban a port of entry for the Philippines?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is Tacloban a port of entry for the Philippines?


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

voyagersail said:


> Is Tacloban a port of entry for the Philippines?


Check noonsite
http://www.noonsite.com/Countries/Philippines


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cebu City seems to be the closest POE.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Conflicting information*

Unfortunately, Noonsite conflicts with the _Cruising Guide to Southeast Asia, Vol. 1: South China Sea, Philippines, Gulf of Thailand to Singapore_ which states that Tacloban IS a POE.

Camaraderie - What are you basing your statement on?

Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Voyager...maps and noonsites list of POE's


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

From the Philippines Government website:

REGION VIII - RCO TACLOBAN
DFA Regional Consular Office
OIC: EDMUNDO V. VENTURANZA
Leyte SMED Center, Capitol Site
Tacloban City
Tel. Nos: (053) 321-8233 / 5230080 
Fax No: (053) 321-8237
E-mail: [email protected]

[email protected]

Bill


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Also:
District Collector Port of Tacloban 
Bureau of Customs, Trece Martirez St., Tacloban City
Telephone: (053) 321-3370 
MARIETTA JAMAORANOS

Looks like it is a port of entry...but a call first would probably be a good idea.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm a bit envious of anyone who has to ask a question like this. lol.


----------

